# FREE lamb organs Burlington...



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

If anyone lives close to Burlington Ontario I have some lamb liver and a lamb heart I dont want. I ordered it from k9cuisine raw, everything I got was good, but I am not happy with the quality of the lamb liver and lamb heart. They are slightly green. I know that a lot of people do feed proteins that are slightly off, but I dont feel comfortable doing that yet.

So I have 2 pounds of lamb liver and a 1 pound lamb heart. I dont have a car, so you would have to drive to me. Let me know! Id rather give it away then throw it out. Dont want it to be a complete waste.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Did you call the company? I would return it, no reasons for crap to be green when buying it..


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I wish I could, but this is their return policy (right off their site)

_RETURNS:

Perishable Products are not returnable. Returns of allowable products; you are responsible for returning or bearing shipping costs. _


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Did you call the company? I would return it, no reasons for crap to be green when buying it..


Yeah i'd have to agree. It shouldn't be like that when you get it.

- tell them you want to exchange it. Its a faulty product that isn't fresh.


I don't think i'll buy from them....


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah, Im pretty disappointed. I dont have any organs right now for Ruby because I was relying on this order. Im going to have to go to my friends butcher shop in Toronto because they rarely ever sell liver at my grocery store - except beef liver, which Ruby cant handle. You'd think for a first time customer, they would go above and beyond to keep them, but apparently not.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Kat said:


> Yeah, Im pretty disappointed. I dont have any organs right now for Ruby because I was relying on this order. Im going to have to go to my friends butcher shop in Toronto because they rarely ever sell liver at my grocery store - except beef liver, which Ruby cant handle. You'd think for a first time customer, they would go above and beyond to keep them, but apparently not.


There is a place in Burlington called back to the bone... you could call them and see if they have organs.
Back To The Bone Quality Raw Dog Food in Burlington

Shame that burlington doesn't have a true farmers market.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Awww I just called, they only sell beef heart, turkey heart, and a beef organ blend. Ruby doesnt do good with too much beef. Thank you for the link though KittyKat. 

Im so disappointed, I really thought I found a good place. It really is a shame Burlington doesnt have any farmers markets or butcher shops. Apparently the only butcher shop we had in Burlington closed down lol

I also bought green beef tripe from them. I ordered a whole one, but they accidently shipped me a ground one. Now I dont know if I want to feed it or not. Tripe is already smelly, how do you know if its no good?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

So I emailed the company... is what he said true? Iv never seen organs from a fresh kill so I dont know if that is true or not

What I said:
Hi Manny,

I got my order a couple hours ago and just finished portioning everything out. I am very happy with the quality of the chicken products and the rabbit. However I am not very pleased with the lamb heart and lamb liver. Both are green and have a stink to them. I know there is nothing you can really do about that, but I just wanted to let you know.
Kat


What they said back:

Hi Kat,

The lamb heart / liver/kidney was taken fresh out of the lamb and directly into the freezer.

It was not washed, hence the smell.

We do not wash products for carnivore consumption, retaining the blood nutrients – unlike butcher/grocery stores who wash for human consumption.

But quality wise – I assure you - its as fresh as you can get it.


Manny


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sounds logical. But I think someone who has actually seen a freshly slaughtered lamb would know.

I know when we used to clean deer, I don't remember their organs having green stuff on them, nor being really stinky. But that was a long time ago so maybe I just forget.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

So... does anyone know if this is true? Fresh unwashed organs are stinky and have a slight green-ish tinge to them?


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Well yes, they smell but I am confused about it being green. Can you take a picture? I am all about visuals, lol.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I took pics of it with my sisters camera. Shes not home right now so I cant upload them on her computer lol. When she comes home Ill bug her to do it and post the pics on here.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I've never seen liver or heart green... only bad meat.

Then again the stuff i get is usually marketed for human consumption.... I think?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Thats what I thought. It doesnt make sense how it can be green yet fresh heart and liver. I think either way, Im not going to feed it. Im still new to raw and dont want to feed something Im not 100% sure on. So, if anyone in the Burlington area wants the lamb liver and heart, just let me know.


----------



## VinceMiller (Jul 24, 2012)

This thread wasnt updated by Kat, so I will do it; Im Sales & Marketing at the company.
The order was shipped by courier express, so there was no arguing if along route or recipient handling was at fault.
Occasionally, matters can arise that are out of our control, but that is not to say that we do not provide resolution.
What has not been mentioned in this thread is that resolution was made by the company.
An Interac refund was issued, as well as replacements made available as follows:
Regarding Credits:
1. Sent To:Kat May 08, 2012 $17.40 C0J4qbpk Recipient Deposited Transfer
2. Reviewing order, I see my guys shipped GROUND Green Tripe.
On your next order I will provide 5LBS WHOLE Green Tripe FREE.
3. $5 off coupon
Completing the whole story, thank you -- VinceMiller


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

The venison kidney,and liver we got form our processor, was only a about 2 days old, and it was wretched smelling, and a bit green/grey... i wouldn't not feed it personally, i can understand your apprehension, but as a company point of view, if can understand them not taking a return on the product, i see Vince has tried to rectify the product, which to me is great. :thumb:

places like haretoday and greentripe.com all have stipulations against returns, and the fact that even though it's packed in ice, and dry ice, it still has the possibility of perishing... I suppose it's use at your own risk.

ETA: just realized this is a necrothread


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I completely forgot about this thread. I got a credit for the organs, and just threw them out because it would cost the supplier more money to get it back. All the other proteins I ordered were fine and I used them. I'm running low on a few things so I wil be placing another order ith k9 cuisine raw.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Glad things got resolved...

K9cuisineraw is a great company and I haven't had any issues with any shipments.
And no, post isn't biased either just because they're our sponsor.

I just received from them and everything was fresh and still frozen.
Now... If only I could convince tuck to eat rabbit!

I'm glad the issue was rectified...


----------



## Sarrah (Aug 13, 2012)

Yes it seems like the company tried to rectify the complaint. 
I am just wondering if it was done AFTER Kat wrote about her complaint on this forum?
Is the return policy only apply if you write about the concern on DogfoodChat.ca??


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Highland Packers in Stoney Creek (only about 30 mins from Burlington) has decent prices. It's the main place I source and I have never gotten anything that was off, slimy or discoloured. 
Maye that could be an extra option for you.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

i am glad, in the end, everything was fixed. 


I had liver turn green. It took weeks in my fridge to do this. I did feed it for a while and then, after a bit, I couldn't stomach it anymore (even though they could just fine) and I threw it away. 

I have seen organs fresh from cows, rabbits, and deer and they aren't green tinted.

Having said that, I know there is this funny thing about meat. It has both red and green colors to it. The human eye can not see them both at the same time. The red overpowers the green due to the hemoglobin in the blood. When that fades away (and it doesn't take long to do) then you can see the green sheen. A green sheen does not mean it is bad or rancid, just that the eye can detect it now that the red color is lessened.

Dogs are scavengers. They can handle a lot. Am I saying you should feed spoiled foods to your beloved dog? Nope. But a lot of times they can handle more than we give them credit for. 

Do dog food company people often peruse this forum? LOL


----------

